# Shooting Clothes Pins @25ft.



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys, just a quick video of me shooting clothes pins off the line in the rain.

I used my HTS, with an e- shot pouch.

This is gonna be a FUN summer.






Cheers,

Mrs. Moniker


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Your shooting very well. Nice to see your having fun with the fam. Enjoy.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! You'll be good to go for any tournament this year.

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey there ... GREAT shooting, in spite of interference from hubby ....

So do you have a recipe for clothespin stew???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

Well done!!

Why I didn't think of this before!! Clothes pins, great targets!! Next time, on one of my hikes, I'll be carrying a dozen, with a string and I'll be set!!

Thanks for the video!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!! Keep the videos coming you two.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shooting young Lady!

It looks to me like YOU might be ready to put some meat on the table now.

I also like it that you guys are still taking it all in stride... keeping it light and fun.

Thanks for brightening my evening!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow so cool ! and i don`t mean your wether conditions thats an extra point for "dificoultery" ( if this word exist well by know ;-)

if i look out of my window my neighbor might need to buy new clothes pins very soon................lol

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> ...


"clothes pins neighborhood tournament run" ! RUN Q RUN !!!!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Hey there ... GREAT shooting, in spite of interference from hubby ....
> 
> So do you have a recipe for clothespin stew???
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I know, I know... I have to learn to shut my yapper.

It's not my fault Charles, I just get excited is all.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shooting! That'll teach those clothespins to hang around where they aren't wanted!!

Be well guys,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's some nice shooting Mrs. Moniker!! My wife hasn't gotten over getting hit on the forehead from a ricochet yet, I hope to get her back to slinging someday....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow that is some awesome shooting..you my dear lady are a inspiration for other ladies to enjoy the sport of shooting

sling shots...very very well done~AKAOldmiser


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

need more be said - well heck ya....awesome shooting , it is nice to see a couple enjoying this sport - maybe more will show vids of family outtings


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Clothespins! Love it! I've got a big bag of those around the house somewhere. Great shooting, BTW.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice job!!!


----------

